# Mario Götze videos



## DiemoX (29. Oktober 2011)

Tag zusammen,




ich hoffe, das Thema passt hier rein, wenn nicht bitte verschieben. 

Ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan von Mario Götze, seine Technik ist einfach nur unglaublich ! Habe soeben dieses video gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itt7yzJ1dwg&feature=channel_video_title




Wie findet ihr es? Würde gerne eure Meinung auch generell zu ihm wissen .


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2011)

Geht aber jetzt um Fussball und nicht um "Musik, TV und Kino, oder?


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

wow... ausgelutschte musik und grauenhaffte Bildbearbeitung/ Bildqualität.

Immerhin weis ich jetzt wer dieser Götze ist.. dachte erst es geht um Super Mario >_>

PS: "_habe es gerade gefunden_" übersetzt "i_ch möchte es von euch bewertet wissen, habe aber solche angst vor negativer Kritik das ich lieber verschleiere das es von mir is_t"


----------

